# Battery Wont Fully Charge



## brianburen (Jul 14, 2011)

OK so I leave my phone charging overnight every night, I get up its at 100%. For the last week it will not charge past 85%. I have changed ROMS, wiped battery stats, used Zepplinrox "Die hard battery calibrator". I'm lost....

This morning it was showing I had 64% battery after charging all night. I went in to recovery and it shows 85%. Wiped battery stats, reboot and now its reporting 84%....

Do i need to go back to stock and root again?

Any ideas? ....


----------



## xray49er (Aug 7, 2011)

This happened to my wife's nexus. It eventually wouldn't recognize the charge anymore I put my battery in hers fully charged and it would just say 4% we ended up going to Verizon and they sent us a new phone. I recommend backing everything up to your computer. Have Verizon send you a new phone and restore ya old phone to original factory and send it back

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Irie27 (Jul 1, 2011)

I had the exact same problem. A replacement phone was needed.


----------



## Liarsenic (Aug 10, 2011)

I would advise against leaving it on the charger all night. It can make the battery where it wont hold a charge anymore.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mordant80 (Jul 24, 2011)

I've had two bad cables cause weird charge issues. Phone would say it was charging but just wouldn't actually charge. Almost ruined my battery because of it. Battery drained and it seemed like the phone didn't shut off when it should have because it thought it was charging. Took a couple days of charging for a few seconds before the led would flash red and unplugging plugging back in before it actually started charging again where the voltage got too low. Consider myself lucky I actually brought it back to life.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------

